
Patients who cannot eat food 'fear for lives' - benj111
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-49348422
======
aaaaarghZombies
Well this is terrifying.

It's like a grim metaphor for our alienation from modern food production and
how we are as autonomous as newborns.

If this was a science fiction novel it would be written off as crass and
clumsy.

:(

